# Chesapeake Bay Charter Recommendation?



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Thinking about a 2-3 day charter on the Chesapeake in mid-May. Annapolis is probably the most convenient starting point. Did a search, but most of what I found was several years old, so wondering if anyone has chartered recently on the Chesapeake and would like to offer an opinion on good or bad charter companies.

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't charter in the Chesapeake since I have a boat here. Would be happy to do some local legwork for you once you have a few charter outfits in mind.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I would check out "Lets go cruising". Always heard good things about them


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bareboat Sailboat Charters | Maryland Eastern Shore Chesapeake Bay | Rock Hall Maryland

Rick ( Takefive) chartered a Catalina from them last year I beleive contact him for a review of them. They are a reputable marina.

Dave


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never chartered on the Chessy but looked into it a bit. 
These guys may be a disreputable outfit, I wouldn't know, but they are cheaper than the places in Rock Hall and Annapolis.
South River Boat Rentals » our fleet & rates


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

I visited Haven, and rented from South River (for a day sail). The are completely different...
With SR, you get a bare boat...just required equipment on board. Haven's boats are fully equipped, and look like the meticulous owner just stepped off and will be back in 10 minutes. 

It has been several years since I have been to either one.

.


----------



## RickGUSVI (Jan 21, 2013)

South River has a 1/2 price weekday charter Living Social offer active this week.

We've booked a boat with Letsgocruising.com for the busy July 4 weekend. I'm also looking for mid-bay and lower bay charter outfits for September and October. Any recommendations for charters in that region? 

I've been on Jenneaus and Beneteaus in the USVI/BVI, but would like to try out some Chesapeake focused boats with an eye to a weekend 3-season cruiser. I've seen a Bristol 31.1 at C&C, Tartan 37 at Choptank and a lot of Catalinas and Hunters at various spots. 

Cheers, RickG


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Moorings and SailTime are in Annapolis. Annapolis Yacht Charters rents out a large fleet of boats.


----------

